# Bulgarian: в/във



## Mac_Linguist

A simple question.

When is _в_ used and when is _във_ used (in the meaning of "in")?


----------



## Rodopea

When the next word begins with "в" or "ф" is used "във".

Има цветя *във* вазата.

*Във* Франция има много забележителности.

в кутията, във въздуха, в чашата, във форума, във вилата, в стаята...


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Well, what about these (found in a Google search)?



> Те нещо четох че *във Македония* ще отпусне





> Реклама *във* *специализирана* медия.





> Може ли *във* *папката *от първа страница вече





> Медиците *във* *Либия*


----------



## Kriviq

These are grammatical mistakes; it`s like some native English speakers, who can`t make a difference between *there* and *their*.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Kriviq said:


> These are grammatical mistakes; it`s like some native English speakers, who can`t make a difference between *there* and *their*.



But they're homonyms. 

These mistakes don't even occur in informal or slang speech?


----------



## Kriviq

Mac_Linguist said:


> These mistakes don't even occur in informal or slang speech?



Well, obviously, they do occur even in written texts. In informal speech they are admissible; I`d think that if you wanted to stress *into* as opposed to* out of* it would have been fully justified to have said *във* instead of *в*. However, in written texts, they are mistakes, imo.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Kriviq said:


> Well, obviously, they do occur even in written texts. In informal speech they are admissible; I`d think that if you wanted to stress *into* as opposed to* out of* it would have been fully justified to have said *във* instead of *в*. However, in written texts, they are mistakes, imo.



Thank you.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

[Split: *Bulgarian: **с/със*]


----------

